# Pool Safety



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 3, 2017)

As most of you know, I have a 4-year old.  He loves being in the water but hasn't yet learned to swim.  We're considering moving and the new home has an in-ground pool.  What safety measures have you used and recommend?

Based on my research so far it seems these are the usual options:

1.  Pool security fence

2.  Safety net (katchakid)

3.  Safety turtle wristband

4.  Poolguard pool alarm

5.  Other?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 3, 2017)

If the yard is big enough,  you may want to consider a seperate fence surrounding the entire pool area so that he is only able to go near the water if others are there in the pool. This is one reason why I want to get an above ground pool when I buy a house.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 3, 2017)

Swim lessons at the YMCA might be a good first step. 

After that, I would install any device to prevent unauthorized access to the pool from my kids and the neighbor's. 

Also, get ready for higher homeowners insurance.


----------



## Bot-Man (Jul 3, 2017)

All of the above and a definite on the pool alarm and pool fence. Anything you can think of to prevent a tragedy. Little boys are extremely curious and resourceful. The fence should also mitigate some of the homeowners insurance. A lot of people make the mistake of forgoing the safety measures in the winter. A semi frozen pool is even more dangerous.


----------



## willsee (Jul 3, 2017)

My in laws have a deck and then a separate gate to access the deck where the pool is that is locked whenever my kids are over.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2017)

Isolation and education.

As others have stated, isolate the pool as best as you can. Fence it off. Cover it.

Also, 4yrs old is not too young to teach how to swim and to learn about the seriousness of pool safety.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 3, 2017)

My 4 yo is in swim class this summer.  And this is his second summer.  He didn't really get the hang of it too well at 3 but he's doing really well at 4. 

What others have said and 1.) Have a serious talk with him about never going in or near the pool alone 2.) add door sensors to the doors leading out back so that when the doors are opened, a chime is heard.  3. )  We have on all our doors a "Door Guardian".  They make them for swing doors and sliding doors.  You mount them high and the doors can't be opened by a child.  I love these things because they double as extra security - it's the equivalent of an extra deadbolt.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=door+guardian&amp;sprefix=door+guar%2Caps%2C193&amp;crid=1YZ37M786KSBS


----------



## Dleg (Jul 3, 2017)

Another vote for swimming lessons.  I've seen 6 year olds swimming 2 mile ocean races. It's never to early to start, so it seems.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 3, 2017)

Electric fence.  With razor wire.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2017)

(Mrs. RG anxiety ICU RN Voice )

#5 - pick a different house

That would be my wife's only option. BAck in the day


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 3, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Electric fence.  With razor wire.


That'll do it too.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 4, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> (Mrs. RG anxiety ICU RN Voice )
> 
> #5 - pick a different house
> 
> That would be my wife's only option. BAck in the day


That's me.  I don't think I'd want a pool home.  The lost yard, the ongoing maintenance expense, and, of course, the safety risk.  We have a community pool just a short drive or long walk away that works great for me.  Access when we want but I don't have to have it in my back yard.  :]


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas.  Definitely starting him on swimming lessons.  Also sold on the katchakid net, pool sensor, and door sensor.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 5, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  Definitely starting him on swimming lessons.  Also sold on the katchakid net, pool sensor, and door sensor.


Don't forget the Door Guardians.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2017)

Homeowners will likely require a lockable gate on the fence.  The main thing is to use it.  99.9% of people don't because of the inconvenience.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2017)

@Ramnares P.E., if you do in fact purchase a home that has an above-ground pool that you wish to dispose of, I recommend this method:

https://youtu.be/zeayt_A1Pzo?t=265


----------



## JuliaNewman (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you for your ideas, I have 2 small kids and they can't swim yet. We decided to build a pool in the backyard soon and I have to think about all the safety measures.


----------

